# help choosing a new reel mower



## Lebrown87 (Jul 20, 2021)

Sorry for another reel vs greensmower thread, but I'm in a quandry. I've been avidly digging through the forum and some youtube videos, but I haven't been able to make up my mind.

I am looking to upgrade my reel sometime soon. I've been torn between a new tru cut or a greensmower. I have about 5500 sqft in the front of fairly nice tif 419 and about 8500 sqft of mixed common and 419 in the back I'm renovating this winter. I'll probably go arden15 or celebration depending on budget. The back is fairly simple with a few decent slopes. The front has a couple of flowerbeds and one section of landscape rocks to mow around. There is a fair slope on one side of the house. All of my flowerbeds are getting concrete borders this winter. I'm going to have to replace pretty much all my sprinkler heads since they're too low.

I intend to maintain 0.5-1" cut height and will probably never be able do mow more than twice a week. I have a very old California trimmer 20" that is doing decent, but I don't like the rear roller as it keeps digging. I want something with a differential on it and would really like separate drive function. The trimmer is either on or off.

I'm looking seriously at the c-27 tru cut due to the size and a john deere 220e. Usedreelmowers.com has a nice looking 220e with a groomer I'm seriously considering. I'm concerned about the reel adjustment and softer blades on the tru cut, but also worried about maneuvering the 220e around one section in the front. I don't really want a used piece of junk as I'm tired of rebuilding my current mower every couple of weeks, so new or gently used is in my future. I've looked a bit a toro, but the HOC seems a little low and I'm in west texas farm country so john deere dealers might be easier to come by.

I would love to hear some opinions.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Greensmowers can do up to about 1" realistically. Some models are easier to get there than others. You can buy a greensmower and if you hate it (give it at least a month), you can usually sell it for what you paid and get your Tru-Cut. Tru-Cut is going to lose a lot of value when you are ready for the upgrade to a greensmower.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

That's a whole lot of obstacles, very hard obstacles to navigate with a reel.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Agreed on the obstacles. Id consider creating a wider/cleaner bed for those large rocks. The TruCut isnt going to be an upgrade from the Cal other than the wider cut.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2021)

You can go with a toro greensmaster 1000 see if you like it not sure about it with all those obstacles. As mentioned you can always sell it if need be. Pretty much what I'm doing now selling my GM 1000 and sticking with my Trucut for the time being.


----------



## Lebrown87 (Jul 20, 2021)

That part up by the rocks is a pain with the trimmer now for sure. I just leave a few inches by it and weed eat the rest. The whole top hill is a pain as it is. The idea of turning the whole thing into flowerbeds might have merit.


----------



## Lebrown87 (Jul 20, 2021)

Bit the bullet on the John Deere 220e with a groomer. Hopefully be here by this weekend.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Heck yeah @Lebrown87 . The weekend is almost here. Let us know how it does around all the rocks.


----------



## Lebrown87 (Jul 20, 2021)

I got it out after a good clean up, greasing and oil change. Still need to change the gearbox fluid, but the rest is done. Did half the front lawn. I didn't want to drag it through the gravel between the lawn sections. I'm planning to pour a concrete path between them over the winter. It's going to take a little getting used to on the turns, but if out some nice stripes. Up around the rocks were about as much of a pain as with the old ct. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow. It's too dark now to see much. I should have tried the headlight.

Overall I'm pretty happy so far. A few more songs and scratches than I saw In the photos, but he had it packed up and on a truck within 30 minutes of my order. Got here Thursday morning and I picked it up at the freight terminal today.


----------

